# iCal et Calendrier Google en double



## just (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

voici un souci qui m'énerve depuis quelques semaines avec ical. Je suis sous Mountain Lion
Un compte gmail est configuré dans les préférences/Mail Contacts et Calendrier. Mais Ical ne montre aucun calendrier.

Directement dans iCal, comme à la vieille époque, je configure mon compte gmail. En sélectionnant les comptes délégués, tout apparait bien.
Pourtant, de temps à autres, tous les calendriers du compte google apparaissent à la suite du compte principale. J'ai donc tous les calendriers en double : délégué + compte gmail.

Pourquoi ne pas virer les délégués alors ? Parce qu'il suffit d'un clic dans les agendas pour que ceux du compte gmail disparaissent... 

Je pense avoir trouvé que ça vient d'un conflit entre les préférences du systèmes, et les préférences d'iCal. 
Avez-vous eu ce problème également ?

f.


----------



## iMaque (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème et je ne sais comment le résoudre. J'ai cherché à supprimer les comptes délégués pour repartir à zéro. Mais comment les supprimer?
Je ne sais pas si le problème vient de Google ou de Mountain Lion.

NB: Ce n'est d'ailleurs plus iCal mais Calendrier dorénavant.


----------



## just (3 Décembre 2012)

Je pense avoir trouvé une solution !

Visiblement le problème vient de la possibilité laissé par Google de choisir les calendriers que l'on veut synchroniser : https://www.google.com/calendar/iphoneselect.
Pour éviter tout problème, j'ai tout décoché sur ce lien, et dans iCal (Calendrier - mais le nom n'est pas très explicite pour parler de l'application uniquement...) j'ai choisi mes délégués.
Pas de soucis depuis 30 minutes... 

Ca évite les rappels toutes les 5 min, que c'est tranquille ;-)

f.

*Note du modo :* Et le serveur de google, il est hébergé en local sur ton Mac ? Non ? je l'aurais parié ! Alors ça fait quoi dans "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation" ça ? On déménage.


----------



## iMaque (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour le tuyau. Je vais tester le contraire. J'ai coche toutes les cases de mes calendriers dans Google et je décoche mes calendriers délégués dans les préférences de Calendrier. Pour l'instant, ça marche

Note au modo: je ne voudrais pas me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas, mais l'application Calendrier, elle est bien sur nos disques durs, non?


----------



## just (4 Décembre 2012)

Effectivement, le topic c'est plutôt Calendrier et sa gestion des comptes google, plutôt que Google et sa gestion de Calendrier 

Sinon je testerai bien comme toi, mais les calendriers secondaires apparaissent puis disparaissent au bout d'une minute chez moi... donc bon, pas des plus pratique 

f.


----------



## bmael (6 Décembre 2012)

just a dit:


> Je pense avoir trouvé une solution !
> 
> Visiblement le problème vient de la possibilité laissé par Google de choisir les calendriers que l'on veut synchroniser : https://www.google.com/calendar/iphoneselect.
> Pour éviter tout problème, j'ai tout décoché sur ce lien, et dans iCal (Calendrier - mais le nom n'est pas très explicite pour parler de l'application uniquement...) j'ai choisi mes délégués.
> Pas de soucis depuis 30 minutes...



Merci. Je vivais avec ce problème depuis quelque jours. Je suis bien content de l'avoir réglé grâce à toi.


----------



## just (6 Décembre 2012)

Depuis 3 semaines 1 mois c'était détestable d'avoir des notifications à tout va.

Content de t'avoir aidé ;-)

f.


----------

